# Do you like classical piano?



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been wanting to talk classical for a while. I feel like maybe classical music has a bad rep because of who the mainstream composers are...Mozart and Bach for example. I hate their music with a passion, and I let other piano players know about it. Here's why. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgMkkR1iFYw

Almost all of his music sounds like that...It's dry. n what happens is, people who aren't into classical music but might like to be are introduced to these composers first and that's what turns them off to it. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Jelly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not gay or anything.
But in his prime, I would definitely suck George Antheil off while he played Nancarrow's Boogie Woogie suite. Also, I think a paint enema somehow becomes a part of this.

We'll play it by ear. C:::::::

Bach didn't know what a piano was, though. :C


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not that I'm gay or anything, but... I bend over for Chopin and Rolf LÃ¸vdal.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's what I'm getting at. There's different kinds of classical music and I love more recent stuff...Chopin, Scriabin, Ravel etc...But I think these ppl get shadowed by Bach, Mozart, and even Beethoven. (I like him, but he's got a very classical feel, also.) They're just the most well-known and honestly I think most of their music is boring, and ppl who aren't familiar with classical, well, what do you think they're gonna say about it? 

Scriabin Etude

or if you want something a little happier XD...

Ravel Sonatine

I can't speak for anyone other than myself but these songs are so much nicer than dumb old baroque stuff that gets shoved down ppls throats by the wrong ppl.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say Chopin and Ravel were recent. 

Bach was awesome, even if you don't like his music.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Chopin was an exception. Ravel lived in the 1900s.   'more' recent, I guess.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess when I think of recent I'm looking after WWII. That's when things got really strange.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

I think your right.  Though Bach and Mozart were often considered fathers of the art,, so to speak,, so props.  But yes all the same.  And to be absolutely honest,, I learned then played classical piano for 10 years and being forced to continually play those pieces at a young age, a challenge a suppose, but oh so boring.  I finally quit and with no real outlet, I just quit playing in general, bad decision.


----------

